# Orion XTR series 2 specs



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys I've got a Orion XTR series 2, 10" DVC sub sitting here but I have no idea of the specs, so therefore no idea where to start to build a box. So can anyone help me here or does anyone know some good designs that work for these?

Thanks 

Luke


----------



## colaroaster (Apr 3, 2006)

here's the info:

http://www.orioncaraudio.com/alley/pdfs/xtrsers2sub.pdf


----------

